# DNA in Chesapeake VA



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We just found out that someone who adopted a dog from us sold him to someone else via Craig's List. We are now in the process of trying to get the dog back from animal control. 

Please PM me for specifics.


----------



## RommelC (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in Chesapeake, VA... is there anything I can do to help?


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you have any info that you can post to prevent other people from buying dogs from this person?


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks kindly for the offer to help! We have been in touch with animal control to try and get him back to the rescue. We have an awesome volunteer in that area and she is handling things for us. 

This person does not sell dogs, - he actually adopted one from us a while back and then three months ago he turned around and sold the dog on Craig's List. We will be going after him since he violated the terms of our adoption contract. 

I don't want him to be able to go to any other rescue group in the area and try to pull this sort of stunt again.


----------

